# March 2016 Challenge - BEEF



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Beef has not been a monthly challenge yet so here we go! Extra points for butchering a side of beef yourself. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Stand back I got this one. I'm a beefaholic.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif I love me some good beef.


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh this will be fun. Beef is my specialty!


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

Koukouvagia said:


> Stand back I got this one. I'm a beefaholic.


You stole my line! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, I just made pasties, meatloaf, and salisbury steak.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

great challenge!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Good choice, almost picked it myself.

I'm having a pork chop for dinner. Maybe beef tomorrow.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ha, ha, ha! (mean laugh). Beef Challenge to an Argentinean? Ha, ha, ha!

This will be a piece of cake. Wait..., a piece of beef.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

A piece of steak, maybe?


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

ordo said:


> Ha, ha, ha! (mean laugh). Beef Challenge to an Argentinean? Ha, ha, ha!
> This will be a piece of cake. Wait..., a piece of beef.


Don't cry for me Chimichurri. :lol:


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish it was that easy to butcher my beef. I would have to have a place to hang the sides for 28 days then an area to work on the sides. It's a hell of a lot easier to have it cut and wrapped for 58 cents a pound. The ground beef is also packaged in one and two pound packages. I have my beef in my freezer for one to two years with no problem with any freezer burn. This piece of meat was in the freezer for over a year. I'll post a picture of this 30 hour Sous Vide cooked Bottom round later. This bottom round is a cut from by Anugs/ Holstein Steer that was processed last December.





  








IMG_0117.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016








This is a braised Arm roast and then slow baked at 275 degrees for 5 hrs.





  








IMG_0089.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016











  








IMG_0100.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016












  








IMG_0103.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016











  








IMG_0107.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016








This is the Bottom round cooked Sous Vide at 130 degrees for 30hrs. These are the cuts of meat I use for Sous Vide because it lets me have a top to bottom tender medium rare cooked piece of meat. I could never get this accomplished using dry heat with this cut of meat with no fat cap.





  








IMG_0132.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016











  








IMG_0135.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 2, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> Ha, ha, ha! (mean laugh). Beef Challenge to an Argentinean? Ha, ha, ha!
> 
> This will be a piece of cake. Wait..., a piece of beef.


Ok I am a little scared.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> Ok I am a little scared.


I have about a hundred beef picks in my computer from past recipes. Check this beauty:





  








carpacio de lomo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 2, 2016








Sorry i can't present past dishes.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmm, and I just did wallanburgare. I think I may have an entree or two this month.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I couldn't resist.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And I made some beef nachos, but that was just before I read what this months'challenge was.
Forgot to take pictures


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

And here I am, have just helped cut up a moose,(hit by car and put down by hunters) with 20 kilograms+ of meat for my efforts. Could I pass that off as beef?[emoji]128539[/emoji] No of course not but I'll buy some good Krav local beef or something imported and get a good entree or two. Damn I'm excited.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

butzy said:


> Forgot to take pictures


Disqualified.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Which one of us will bust out a Tournedos Rossini?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

OK - looks like first blood. I had some leftover pastry from the weekend so for lunch I made a smoked beef sausage and onion tart with a little apple tart for desert. I brushed the dough with herbed dijon mustard then onion, beef sausage, thyme and more onion. It is really tasty!!





  








IMG_20160303_121708_zpsor51vcno.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2016











  








IMG_20160303_121718_zpsuwxltfoa.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 3, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a good deal on chuck eye. Ground some into burgers. Lettuce, tomato, carmelized onion, gouda. Nothing beats grinding your own burgers





  








DSC_0305.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 4, 2016












  








DSC_0306.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 4, 2016












  








DSC_0311.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 4, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Double Cheese & Hand Cut Fries......This was at work





  








burgerfries.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 4, 2016


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

chefbuba said:


> Double Cheese & Hand Cut Fries......This was at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the burger we all remember from the past. The Chef hand makes the burgers every morning then flame broils them to order. These are truly some of the best juicy burgers you can eat.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

from a neighbors farm...

*Beef!*





  








beef.jpg




__
gonefishin


__
Mar 4, 2016


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Sirloin roast thawing, will get a heavy rub I will make that day and then smoke for 2-3 hours at 225 until it reaches 140 internal. Let rest then onto the slicer to slice paper thin for french dip sandwiches. Pictures and rub recipe when I make it because I haven't decided what I want in the rub!


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

image.jpeg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 5, 2016







This isn't my actual dish that I've been planning, but rather a dinner that I made last minute. London broil, with a poached egg on the side and some peppers and rosemary for garnish. I figured I might as well drop this in the challenge in case I don't get to cooking what I've planned!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I am going to try again, after being disqualified by @ordo/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Below are the ingredients.

Don't worry, I didn't use all those chili's





  








1 ingredients.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








My attempt at putting sliced cucumber and tomato nicely in a bowl





  








2 placing tomato and cucumber.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








And seperately, a marinade of fish sauce, palm sugar, lime juice, chili, garlic and onion





  








3 onion-garlic-chili-palm sugar-fish sauce-lime ju




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








And then it's time for the main player: a piece of rumpsteak on a nice hot cast iron griddle





  








4 steak on cast iron griddle.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








And 1 side seared. I was quite happy with the grill marks





  








5 sear marks.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








Resting





  








6 resting the steak.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








Sliced





  








7 sliced steak.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








And then added to the marinade





  








8 into the marinnade for a bit.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016








And then the whole thing comes together:

Here's my Thai Beef Salad!





  








9 ready to eat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016











  








10 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great salad! A complete meal.

Qualified!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

butcher beef, in a good or bad way


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

chefbuba said:


> Double Cheese & Hand Cut Fries......This was at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you work for the Burger King


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Good start to the challenge all. Some very fine looking dishes so far. I don't know why I picked this ingredient, I would rather be cooking and eating it!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

chefbuba said:


> Double Cheese & Hand Cut Fries......This was at work


Does a french fry cutter count as "hand cut fries?" I mean, you use your hands, right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

At least they don't come out of a bag. . .


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

chefbuba said:


> Double Cheese & Hand Cut Fries......This was at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop that! I hate you! :lol:


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Expensive burger*





  








lomo 2 k 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2016












  








lomo 2 k 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2016












  








lomo 2 k 4.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2016












  








lomo 2 k 5.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2016












  








lomo 2 k burger.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

jake t buds said:


> Does a french fry cutter count as "hand cut fries?" I mean, you use your hands, right? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> At least they don't come out of a bag. . .


Actually I use my trusty mandolin, no place to mount a fry cutter.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Not sure exactly what sorts of dishes I'll be posting, but no doubt there will be a need for beef stock along the way. Or is that bone broth?





  








beef_ribs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 5, 2016








mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

ordo said:


> *Expensive burger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they give that stuff away down there?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> Not sure exactly what sorts of dishes I'll be posting, but no doubt there will be a need for beef stock along the way. Or is that bone broth?
> 
> mjb.


Muahaha!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *chefbuba*
> 
> Don't they give that stuff away down there?


Almost.

4.6 lb beef tenderloin = U$17.80 That's U$3,86 per pound.

I can feel the envy.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometimes you just got to put meat on the fire. This is a nice thick chuck eye. I can always find them at a good price at my local market. Don't tell anyone my secrets. It's like having a ribeye at half the price.

I'm working on this coffee rub recipe...





  








DSC_0330.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 5, 2016












  








DSC_0334.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 5, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

ordo said:


> Almost.
> 
> 4.6 lb beef tenderloin = U$17.80 That's U$3,86 per pound.
> 
> I can feel the envy.


I paid $3.99lb for chuck roast yesterday, on sale. Tenderloin steaks are pushing $14lb. Lean ground beef is $4.29


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay decided on the rub for tomorrow. Starting with my basic house seasoning (1 cup salt, 2/3 cup each garlic and onion powder, 1/4 cup black pepper, 1/4 cup half sharp paprika) to that I will add some ground rosemary, ground celery seed.

Ready for the smoker





  








IMG_20160306_1521300541_zpszmm083qh.jpg




__
maryb


__
Mar 7, 2016








Sliced, I didn't get a shot of it after resting...





  








5f36d9fd-3dc9-47fe-8bdc-832a93e8f993_zpskcktgcxw.j




__
maryb


__
Mar 7, 2016








And time to eat on my best disposable plate!





  








a2bdb120-410a-4496-bcd3-f8e2ff81e849_zpsvcadjns8.j




__
maryb


__
Mar 7, 2016








Simple food so simple presentation!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a question, out of curiosity. What does a coffee rub taste like? Can you taste the coffee? What kind of coffee is used?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The coffee rub that I use is coffee (French or Italian roast) and equal quantity cocoa nib, salt and pepper. When ground fine the coffee flavor is noticeable but not overwhelming. For cuts like filet I crust the sides but not the faces. Dear the faces and baste with butter and garlic. The butter turns brown from the rub


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wonder if bison can be considered suitable for this challenge? I'm thinking of doing a slightly different take on this surf and turf entry I did for the brunch challenge:





  








surf_turf_brunch.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 6, 2016








mjb.

PS: A Facebook friend posted a pic of a dish with quail eggs, which she just discovered. I posted this picture showing her how I last used them. One of her friends wasn't quite following the discussion, and just HAD to know which Portland, OR restaurant was pairing cured salmon with bison tartare.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

teamfat said:


> Wonder if bison can be considered suitable for this challenge? I'm thinking of doing a slightly different take on this surf and turf entry I did for the brunch challenge:


If we look at it technically:

Technically, cattle is a catchall term used to broadly describe members of the family Bovidae, which includes bison, yaks and more, or to describe specific members of the genus Bos within that same family.

http://www.ehow.com/info_8642422_differences-between-bison-cattle.html


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, bison (and yaks) are in.


----------



## that guy (Mar 6, 2016)

@chefbuba

In Singapore, it's 38 bucks per pound for tl the 'cheap' filet, but still tastes good. Here's a Frankenstein porterhouse.




  








image.jpeg




__
that guy


__
Mar 6, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll just have to find me some Yak.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

MillionsK, this piece of meat rocks my head. Beautiful.


> DSC_0334.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Expensive schnitzels*

From the tenderloin's head.





  








milanga de lomo 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 6, 2016












  








milanga de lomo 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 6, 2016








Butter tender.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Expensive stew*

From the rest of the tenderloin's head.





  








Tenderloin stew.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 6, 2016


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

My pasture raised Black Angus round steak Stroganoff over egg noodles with one of the last butternut squash from our garden.





  








IMG_0145.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 6, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I made an old school Bolognese today with chuck and veal shoulder I ground fresh. Mira poix, garlic, meat, tomato paste, milk and white wine - couldn't be simpler. And the flavor? Delicious!





  








IMG_20160306_143757_zpsygsx6izo.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 7, 2016











  








IMG_20160306_153925_zps6ruem0fn.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 7, 2016











  








IMG_20160306_174542_zpspvvuaucw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 7, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

A basic steak and eggs type thing. In this case, Salisbury steak of sorts. How many of you know the origin of that name?

Just a quick brunch deal, nothing too fancy.





  








egg1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 7, 2016








Some chuck on the left, bottom round on right. House made pancetta up in the corner. Cube the beef, chill, slice and par cook some pancetta. Into the grinder.





  








egg2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 7, 2016








Time to assemble the pattie, stuff it with some gorgonzola, get the rest of the meal underway, egs and hashbrowns:





  








egg3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 7, 2016








The stock pot up top contains those roasted rib bones from yesterday, been steeping at about 195 F since yesterday. After I finish this meal the veggies will go in.





  








egg4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 7, 2016








That little cast iron skillet with the eggs is a perfect size, the eggs always turn out well, never stick, until I went to plate this dish. Some days the dog, some days the hydrant. That odd looking sauce on the cheese stuffed burger is a take on Utah fry sauce, a mix of mayo, catsup and pickle juice. Mine has some kick to it.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Beef Pot Roast........

Chuck cross rib roast, seasoned, dusted, browned in bacon fat.

Onion, mushrooms, red wine, beef stock, thyme. Braised at 375 for about 3 hrs.

Tightened up braising liquid with a bit of roux. Roasted rosemary reds & roasted asparagus.





  








roist1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist6.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








roist8.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 7, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Now THAT is a meal!

mjb.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a feeling this topic is going to set a posting record. I made some great filets on Saturday and Salisbury steaks on Sunday, but the pictures were not all that appealing so I figured I was better off not posting them. They were prepared properly and tasted great, but not very photogenic.

and to answer your trivia question @teamfat Dr J. H. Salisbury was kind of the original Atkins diet promoter. Salisbury Steak a great inexpensive, great tasting, low carb meal. (unless you have a huge mound of mashed potatoes with gravy like I did last night /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm preparing a tenderloin feast for tomorrow.

Heaavily spiced carpaccio, hungarian stew and chinese stir fry with vegetables.





  








tenderloin feast.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 7, 2016


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a beef tongue cooking on the stove right now - does that count?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

SylviaM said:


> I have a beef tongue cooking on the stove right now - does that count?


Oh my does it ever /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> Oh my does it ever /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


I'll post a picture tomorrow when it is ready : I'm making Pressed Tongue for sandwiches - my mum used to buy it in tins all the time when I was a child in England, but can't find it over here and home made is always better


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is my Pressed Beef Tongue 





  








P3080008.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Mar 9, 2016








I sure wish I could find a tongue press. Pressed it by putting it in a small cake tin with a saucer on top and a new full paint can on top of the saucer and a 6lb can of Crisco on top of that! It came out pretty good  Had a sandwich using some today - with HP sauce on top.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm curious SilviaM. Why do you press the tongue?


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Ordo said:


> I'm curious SilviaM. Why do you press the tongue?


To slice and have cold in sandwiches. When I was growing up my mum would often buy pressed tongue in a can for sandwiches. Can't get it here in the USA so have to make my own.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah... now i see some pictures of cold pressed tongue. You cold press as a spiral and cut the tongue parallel to the axis. We cut the tongue perpendicular to the axis here. Small slices but already tender. New to me. Thanks.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

Steak Trio

View media item 127610
Did this last week.

Left: Hunter demi-glace with beer battered mushrooms.

Center: Blackened with blue cheese sauce and crispy fried onions.

Right: Lobster sauce with fried tarragon leaves.

The cut I used was Teres Major, a relatively inexpensive cut of beef.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Blame this wine a friend brought to the reunion.That's the reason i have almost no actual picks.
A 2004 Spanish Valtravieso from Ribera del Duero. Opened 1 hour before drinking. Just silk.





  








Valtravieso.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016








The seudo-carpaccio goes to the fridge in a tight film pocket:





  








Lomo carpaccio 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016








Next picks are past picks.

Seudo-carpaccio and wine sauce.





  








carpaccio.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016








Hungarian stew with lots and lots of onions and paprika.





  








1.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016








Chinese stir fry





  








saltado chiesco.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016








I'm so disqualified!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I made some tacos. Never made my own tortillas before. Definitely buying a press for next time. Never made a salsa like this kind either.

Salsa - Blistered some poblanos and tomatillos on the grill. Roasted garlic too.

Beef - Chili rub. Guajilo peppers, cumin, cinnamon, black pepper, salt, garlic powder. I really wanted skirt steak, but they only had nasty vac sealed ones. I guess it's not popular enough in March to cut fresh skirt steak. I grill all year long...





  








DSC_0339.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 12, 2016












  








DSC_0340.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 12, 2016












  








DSC_0342.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Mar 12, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

We have skirt local - take a ride due west some time.  You're only about 2-1/2 hrs. away.  We like tacos/carnitas too - bring that press along with y'all.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Beef tongue and brisket cost more than sirloin steaks?  Really?

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Tongue is pushing $6lb in my area, brisket is $3+, top sirloin butt $3.75+


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordo said:


> Blame this wine a friend brought to the reunion.That's the reason i have almost no actual picks.
> 
> A 2004 Spanish Valtravieso from Ribera del Duero. Opened 1 hour before drinking. Just silk.
> 
> ...


I definitely remember at least one of these pictures from before the challenge. You already have a price advantage, keep it fair!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> I definitely remember at least one of these pictures from before the challenge. You already have a price advantage, keep it fair!


Read again my post, you violinist!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordo said:


> Read again my post, you violinist!


I know that's what you meant when you said you're disqualified. But I'll take any chance to take you down on this challenge ha!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Now i will destroy you unmercifuly, you..., you..., greek beauty!

I'll cook a whole cow "con cuero"!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Done. The indisputable winner!





  








E38CEF5E3.jpg




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ordo said:


> Done. The indisputable winner!


As my 3 year old would say: 'is that chicken?' /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Seriously though... you did that? Holy cow.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordo said:


> Now i will destroy you unmercifuly, you..., you..., greek beauty!
> 
> I'll cook a whole cow "con cuero"!


Haha! I don't know if I can top that. Maybe if I do dinosaur ribs over a gaucho grill but I live in a concrete jungle, no place to burn a fire and cook meat.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

French Fries said:


> Seriously though... you did that? Holy cow.


FF: Of course not.

Now, for real. I had a new piece of spiced and sealed tenderloin and made a simple dish.

Tenderloin, potatos galette, poached egg, brown-red wine sauce

.




  








Lomo galette 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016












  








Lomo galette 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016












  








Lomo galette 3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 12, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, this is not good. My computer and my camera seem to no longer be on speaking terms. So, short and quick. Lemongrass beef with shrimp fried rice.





  








lemong_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 13, 2016








I used a small flatiron steak, from the chuck, marinated in a wet rub made with lemongrass, a bit of garlic, shallots, toasted and ground coriander and black pepper corns. Fish sauce and a little oil used to get a good paste consistency. Head on shrimp, the heads and shells went into a pot of water, simmered for about half an hour. That broth was used to cook the rice.





  








lemong_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 13, 2016








It was tasty.

mjb.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had a very busy couple weeks so have been neglecting my hosting duties, but I have to say folks there is some seriously delicious looking food being make by this excellent group.  Keep up the good work.  Hopefully we will see some fantastic beef for Sunday dinner tonight.  Cheers!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Ordo said:


> FF: Of course not.


I thought the challenge was over. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

NO!  Despite what he may think, Ordo has neither the power to disqualify entries or end the challenge.  That power is reserved to me.  Whhaaaaa! Whhaaaa!  (proper evil laugh)


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I surrender to Hank's autocracy.

The revolt is over.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Were it not for Hank's last minute entry, Ordo's burger wellington would have done it, this would be his challenge.

mjb.


----------



## sicariix (Sep 30, 2014)

My Bistro Burger

View media item 127946
1/2 lb ground chuck, crispy hash-browns, sauteed onions and mushrooms, swiss cheese, fried egg, on sesame and poppy seed bun, green onion garnish.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Preparing a Chinese stew for tomorrow "bachelors day".

Menu: Siduri's confit cauliflower with home made pasta and shank and potatoes stew.





  








Caranza china.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 14, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I made a simple Chinese dish a couple of days ago, well, more sort of Chinese inspired.

I fried up some mince with garlic, black bean sauce, oyster sauce, shaoxing rice wine (spelling?) and mushrooms.

Very tasty but not very photogenic.

I ate it with green peas (mainly for the colour) and some experimental flat bread.





  








1 frying mince and garlic-black bean paste-oyster




__
butzy


__
Mar 14, 2016











  








2 added mushrooms.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 14, 2016












  








3 plated.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 14, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

SicariiX long live the Bistro Burger!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

California Burrito

I used some nice tri tip for the carne asada. Marinated in garlic, s&p, lime, chipotle powder, oil.

Char broiled, diced up and put into a 14" flour tortilla with french fries, cheese & avocado salsa.

A pound & a half of love!





  








tri1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








tri2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








burro2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








burro7.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








burro4.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








burro5.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Fried Steak

Cubed eye of round, dredged in milk and seasoned flour. Pan fried. Gravy from a couple Tbsp of the pan drippings, flour, milk & half & half.

Seasoned with granulated onion, plenty of black pepper and a bit of chicken & beef base.

Served with mashed potatoes, loose corn & a Lipitor tablet.





  








cfs.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








cfsa.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








cfsb.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








cfsc.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Two great entries by chefbuba,

*Chinese shank stew*





  








Caranza china.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 15, 2016












  








Caranza china 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 14, 2016












  








Caranza china 5.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

chefbuba said:


> Chicken Fried Steak
> 
> Served with ... *& a Lipitor tablet*


Lol chefbuba. I used to always order chicken fried steak as a kid but haven't had it in years. I'm getting inspired. BTW, I live in California and I have never seen a burrito with french fries! Maybe I eat at too many more authentic places. A lot of unusual stuff goes on out here, but I'm not sure you can hang this on us. Looks delicious. Great work as usual buba.

Such a rich looking stew Ordo. Yum!

Butzy, I think it looks great, especially the pic of the finished dish. Don't worry, I don't take off points for spelling.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Hank said:


> BTW, I live in California and I have never seen a burrito with french fries!


What? Not everybody puts fries in their sandwich?





  








primanti-bros.db5407244322ec47d5a14d6fe6f226e5.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 15, 2016








Primanti Bros

A burrito is a Mexican sammy, no?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Hank..... You need to get out to the 24 hr drive through Mexican places, you will find one. I bet you have a lot of choices in the South Bay. 
Very popular in San Diego where they started. Even people here in the PNW don't question it.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I stand corrected fellas!

Besides, it's not like I have never put potato chips on a [email protected]


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

If you look hard enough you'll find people putting french fries _inside_ their burritos.





  








el-nor-cal.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

jake t buds said:


> A burrito is a Mexican sammy, no?


I once asked a Mexican and he told me he'd never seen or heard of burritos in Mexico: it's an American invention. He said _"Oh I see, so you're basically taking everything we eat, rolling it in a tortilla, and call it a Burrito?"_


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

French Fries said:


> I once asked a Mexican and he told me he'd never seen or heard of burritos in Mexico: it's an American invention. He said _"Oh I see, so you're basically taking everything we eat, rolling it in a tortilla, and call it a Burrito?"_


I know.

I was just playing along.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops sorry @jake t buds. Hard to tell the subtleties of the human spirit over the internet AND before my morning coffee. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Greeks in Greece put french fries inside their gyros. Always. But I never see that here even in authentic Greek gyro joints.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

French fries inside stuff like burritos and gyros is one thing but how about on the outside. Double credit to someone who can make beef wellington with a french fry crust /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> Greeks in Greece put french fries inside their gyros. Always. But I never see that here even in authentic Greek gyro joints.


In France we have a sandwich called the "Belgium sandwich" (I doubt it has any origins in Belgium...). It's just french fries in a piece of baguette. It sounds odd, carb on carb, but it's the cheapest sandwich at the stand, and when you're a poor starving student, it fills you up!





  








img_66161.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

This story starts here - these were labeled "Beef Marrow Bones" @ $2.19/lb + $1 off so these two packages of Beef Ribs cost me $2.47.





  








IMG_20160313_153238_zpsdi5srwrj.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 15, 2016








I trimmed away the back membranes and excess fat from the front, hit them with salt, pepper, thyme sprigs and placed them into a vacuum bag. I cooked them for 24hrs @ 158 degrees and they were practically falling apart. I lit a fire, made a BBQ sauce, seasoned them again and -





  








IMG_20160315_181046_zps6rknlngr.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 15, 2016








Served with blue mashed potatoes and the separated juice from the bag along with a simple arugula salad.





  








IMG_20160315_183029_zpsmesptuc6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 15, 2016








Incredibly tender and pink inside and they have a wonderful mouth feel and texture not to mention a delicious "Beef" flavor. Next time I'll sous vide them for 12hrs and smoke them for 3hrs.





  








IMG_20160315_183903_zpsngriglw6.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 15, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Mike is bringing his A game.  Look out!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Mike9 lucky! I wish my butcher had a fool apprentice. Good find


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

After looking at Mike's entry, i can only cry and quit.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Ordo said:


> After looking at Mike's entry, i can only cry and quit.


Don't be so dramatic, there's plenty of time left to do something as fantastic as that.

St Pattys is coming up and that's quite a beefy day.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It was cold and dreary in Salt Lake City.





  








soup_00.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








A perfect day for some hot soup. Got out about a quart of that beef stock I made earlier, and some stuff to put in it.





  








soup_05.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








Some top round, a parsnip, frozen corn, green beans and mushrooms. The veggies were cleaned, peeled, cut as needed, beef diced. First step was getting a little color on the mushrooms.





  








soup_04.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








They were pulled out when nicely done, the stock and parsnip hit the heat.





  








soup_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








A bit later the green beans go in to soften a bit. Then everyone into the pool.





  








soup_02.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








Soup's on!





  








soup_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 16, 2016








It was good, hot and filling. I think if I had added chopped onion the the mushrooms it would have been better.

And I got the tonque project underway.

mjb.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Don't be so dramatic, there's plenty of time left to do something as fantastic as that.
> 
> St Pattys is coming up and that's quite a beefy day.


I agree koukou - St. Patty's day is a huge opportunity to bring the beef. I know I have a couple in mind.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

French Fries said:


> In France we have a sandwich called the "Belgium sandwich" (I doubt it has any origins in Belgium...). It's just french fries in a piece of baguette. It sounds odd, carb on carb, but it's the cheapest sandwich at the stand, and when you're a poor starving student, it fills you up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was growing up (in England) we used to have "chip butties" - which are just what Americans would call French Fry sandwiches. I still have one occasionally


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

chefbuba said:


> Tongue is pushing $6lb in my area, brisket is $3+, top sirloin butt $3.75+


 Paid $6.99 a lb for the tongue!! They used to be so cheap. I felt like making pressed tongue, hadn't made it in years. So my husband ordered 2 from Publix. The meat guy said he would order them but he would probably have to throw 2 away as they don't have any call for them (apparently they had to order 4 at a time). When they got them in I called to let them know we would take all 4 and I asked the price. Guy said we were looking at $25 each tongue! So, I said my husband would be in to pick up the 2 we ordered (no way could we pay $100 and get all 4) I have since found out that the local Walmart always has them in at $4.99 a lb!

Apparently they are a big seller in Japan and most of the US tongue is shipped over there, so the price here is higher as there are not as many. I found this article.

*http://tinyurl.com/gl2dxur*


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep I made tongue pastrami a few years ago.  It is expensive now.  Brisket also expensive.   Plate is the new brisket.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ground Prime brisket/short rib hamburger, aged provolone and crispy pancetta, dressed with Italian oil&vinegar, and dried mushroom dust. Served with "Momofuku pickled turnip". On the fine china, too!





  








image.jpeg




__
brianshaw


__
Mar 16, 2016


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> It was cold and dreary in Salt Lake City.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so good! And if I may offer my own twist I bet it needed garlic, not onion. Just a little. And a small squeeze of lemon juice. Just my thoughts.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

SylviaM said:


> Paid $6.99 a lb for the tongue!! They used to be so cheap. I felt like making pressed tongue, hadn't made it in years. So my husband ordered 2 from Publix. The meat guy said he would order them but he would probably have to throw 2 away as they don't have any call for them (apparently they had to order 4 at a time). When they got them in I called to let them know we would take all 4 and I asked the price. Guy said we were looking at $25 each tongue! So, I said my husband would be in to pick up the 2 we ordered (no way could we pay $100 and get all 4) I have since found out that the local Walmart always has them in at $4.99 a lb!
> 
> Apparently they are a big seller in Japan and most of the US tongue is shipped over there, so the price here is higher as there are not as many. I found this article.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/gl2dxur*


Wow and all my friends who buy a side of beef every year give me the tongues! I like to cure and smoke them slow.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

MaryB said:


> Wow and all my friends who buy a side of beef every year give me the tongues! I like to cure and smoke them slow.


You are so lucky  Never had them cured and smoked.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Ta da!





  








Lengua.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 17, 2016


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

And a pick of the stock (from cold of course), with lots of spices, just cause it looked so beauty.





  








Lengua caldo.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 17, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

First off I really hate boiled food. So on that note - I took one flat cut corned beef brisket and trimmed the fat cap to 1/4". Next came a rub = cumin, garlic and onion powders, all spice, black pepper, smoked paprika, celery seed, Coleman's dry English mustard and the spice packet that comes gratis with the brisket. Into a vac bag with two bay leaves and into a pot of water at 170F for 20 hrs. (cling on top to stop evaporation) When there was liquid in the bag I added some liquid smoke and re-vac'd.





  








IMG_20160316_160018_zpsktvqlgjb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 17, 2016








Let rest in the "jus" then pat dry and sear the fat cap in a smokin' hot griddle pan - oh yeah!! Look no liquid - it's rested and it's delicious. Even the fat tastes good.





  








IMG_20160317_181823_zpsawpu1gjf.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 17, 2016








I served this with a cabbage and potato gratin. It is really delicious - blanch cabbage and russets, 2 to 1, milk, creme fraiche, sage, thyme, salt, pepper, touch of nutmeg, grated cheeses - in my case swiss and parmigiano, and bacon. It isn't cabbage without bacon on Planet Mike9.





  








IMG_20160317_181834_zpsn3hqwan4.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 17, 2016








And home made Russian dressing - divine.





  








IMG_20160317_182814_zpswebxo6oy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 17, 2016








The texture of the meat was spot on. Resting in the bag to redistribute jus made for a tender bite and the rub took the flavor to another level.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*BRAVO MIKE9 !*

That's a wonderful-looking creation! It speaks to me, 'cause that L in MikeLM stands for..._Linahan._

_MikeLM_

_Erin go Bragh_


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Bravo indeed. Well done mike


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice job on the tenderloin ordo. I'd love to know how you did it


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

nice job on the tenderloin ordo. I'd love to know what how you did it


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Mike9 fantastic looking dish! I would sure love to try making that casserole. How did you cut the cabbage? And did you blanch it with the potatoes? And then did you drain it? I need the whole procedure apparently, thanks.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sure - here is the core recipe I tweaked mine a little. It takes 48hrs to make creme fraiche so plan ahead.

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018004-cabbage-and-potato-gratin


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike9 said:


> Sure - here is the core recipe I tweaked mine a little. It takes 48hrs to make creme fraiche so plan ahead.
> 
> http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1018004-cabbage-and-potato-gratin


Interesting recipe. I wouldn't make my own creme fraiche since I can so easily buy it here. I don't particularly like Gruyere, I wonder what cheese I will use. Really looking forward to delving into this dish since cabbage and potatoes are one of my favorite combinations!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I forgot you're in the city.  I can't buy it around here so I make it fresh it's so easy.  I used Finlandia Swiss instead of Gruyere it's just too expensive.  $7.99/lb vs $24.99/lb.  I had no idea it was made from golden cows.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Koukouvagia said:


> Really looking forward to delving into this dish since cabbage and potatoes are one of my favorite combinations!


Two ingredients I hated as a kid. Especially cabbage. Boiling cabbage used to make me gag. Potatoes had to be so crisp until there was no potato flavor. Yes, things have changed. 


Mike9 said:


> I used Finlandia Swiss instead of Gruyere it's just too expensive. $7.99/lb vs $24.99/lb. I had no idea it was made from golden cows.


Gruyere is so much more flavorful. but yes. Expensive.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I've always loved them both especially potatoes. 

I'm pretty sure I will use emmentaler and Parmesan.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rubens in the dinner section - posted here by mistake.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted an entry in any challenge. Here goes Beef and Guinness stew.





  








stew.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

St Patrick's day. Guinness marinated strip steaks. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Mar 19, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Mar 19, 2016








I needed to post something for this month, but know it belongs to @ordo


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

> I needed to post something for this month, but know it belongs to @ordo


How do you figure that? It's only the 19th??? Some of us are just getting rolling - just sayin'.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

ChefHoff said:


> I needed to post something for this month, but know it belongs to @ordo


Where can i send you the check?


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

It's not the quantity KouKou it's the quality.  Beautiful!

That looks prefect ChefHoff.  

You guys do know the best way to win this thing is to come and cook something in my home, right?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> How do you figure that? It's only the 19th??? Some of us are just getting rolling - just sayin'.


Very true sir. Your dishes have looked pretty fantastic, and like you said, still plenty of time left. Hank is not going to have an easy time picking a winner. Maybe that's why it took so long to have beef as the topic.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I was surprised Beef hadn't been done. I think you all are smarter than me since apparently you knew it would be very difficult to judge. There has been some great looking food and we have twelve days to go!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a good looking steak @ChefHoff


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

We don't usually eat beef more than three or four times a month. That's the idea, anyway.

I've already had my burger allotment for the month, so we decided to make hanger steak. Under rated cut of beef, IMO.

The butcher removed the center nerve, and I was left with two strips, which I folded and tied each into two compact bundles.





  








hangersteak.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 19, 2016











  








HangerSteak2.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Mar 19, 2016








View media item 128184Hand Cut Triple Cooked Fries/ Béarnaise Sauce/ Salad - Champagne Vinegar/ Lemon Zest/ Oregano/ Spring Onion, EVOO.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

T-Bones.......Fork Tender!





  








tt1bone.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 19, 2016












  








tttbone.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 19, 2016


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I love hanger steak - it's never in stores around here.  My local restaurant supply used to carry it, but discontinued andI bought the last one for $3/lb.  I might have a piece in the freezer I'll have to check.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great entries!

I present beef tongue in wine sauce and fried potatoes with capers Mornay.





  








Lengua y papas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 20, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

jake t buds said:


> We don't usually eat beef more than three or four times a month. That's the idea, anyway.
> I've already had my burger allotment for the month, so we decided to make hanger steak. Under rated cut of beef, IMO.
> The butcher removed the center nerve, and I was left with two strips, which I folded and tied each into two compact bundles.


I LOVE hanger steak. When I find "painted hills" hanger on the menu, I ask to see it pre cooked. I am that guy.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Went to the store to get the stuff for the pot for the homeless.Was debating what to do when I walked in, saw a cooler by the door with beef chuck on sale. Now I know what to do. Got beans, onion, bell pepper, tomatoes ...





  








chuck.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 20, 2016








389 fed this morning, a couple dozen got a taste of my beef and beans.





  








chuck2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 20, 2016








Tossing in some of my home made red chili sauce added a nice touch.

mjb.

.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I ground corned beef point with beef chorizo and made Ruben Sliders - oh man were these good. Made some fresh Russian dressing, heated some sauerkraut, added sliced Swiss and onto a fresh bun - yummy.

Four down - eight to go.





  








IMG_20160320_170456_zpsnzvtbmsy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 20, 2016








Now that's a delicious slider - served with green beans & tomato, some mac and cheese and a little cole slaw.





  








IMG_20160320_175552_zpsht6qe1q8.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 20, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

_Ladies and Gentlemen, _






Very nice work guys!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

My internet connection is pretty shocking at the moment.
As soon as it improves, I will post my satay adventures.
They were very tasty....


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Posted thin in the dinner thread instead of here.....

Tri Tip cooked over alder & briquettes.

Roasted red potato salad, zucchini, mushrooms & onions.





  








tritip.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








tritip1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








potsal.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016












  








veg2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 23, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> I ground corned beef point with beef chorizo and made Ruben Sliders - oh man were these good. Made some fresh Russian dressing, heated some sauerkraut, added sliced Swiss and onto a fresh bun - yummy.
> 
> Four down - eight to go.
> 
> ...


That there looks like sum good stuff.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Old school ground beef tacos.......

Cumin, chili powder, garlic, S&p. Soft fried corn tortillas, colby jack, lettuce, onion, avocado, tapatio.





  








tacco.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 24, 2016












  








tacco1.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 24, 2016












  








tacco2.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 24, 2016












  








tacco3.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Mar 24, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I did beef enchiladas tonight, made with some of the leftover roast from this meal, French Dips.





  








dips1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








A basic rump roast. Seasoned with salt, pepper and garlic powder, I laid it on a bed of onion slices in a cat iron skillet, into a 375 F oven for just over an hour.





  








dips4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








Just about right:





  








dips6.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








Added some beef broth to the hot skillet, a little worcestershire sauce to make the dipping juice. These slices were sliced again across the grain into thin strips.

Meanwhile, working on the rolls. Karen is working on gluten free, so I bought this:





  








dips2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








Not much of a baker, hoping for the best. Did get the dough mixed up, seemed about right, tried to make rolls:





  








dips3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








Not the prettiest, but they were edible.





  








dips5.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016












  








dips7.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 24, 2016








The beef was good, the jus tasty, the zucchini ribbons in lemon butter were nice. Karen is used to eating gluten-free bread. I am not.

mjb.


----------



## cody reed (Mar 25, 2016)

Do i have to post everything in one post or can there be multiple post with all pictures in the last post?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Chinese stir fry with heavily spiced beef meatballs.





  








Chinese meatballs 2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 25, 2016












  








Chinese meatballs 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 25, 2016












  








Chinese meatballs 3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Mar 25, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Sate (satay) made from silverside





  








01 whole silverside.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








The ingredients: chili's, garlic





  








02 garlic and chili.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








Ready for pounding (grinding)





  








03 getting ready to grind.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016











  








04 pounding.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016











  








03 getting ready to grind.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








Added ginger and coriander root





  








05 ginger and coriander root.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








And ground a bit more





  








06 all pounded.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








Cubed the meat. added the paste





  








07 cubed meat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016











  








08 added spice mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








And finally added the sweet soy





  








09 ketjap manis.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016












  








10 ketjap added.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016











  








11 marinating meat.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016








And then disaster struck....

Not with the cooking of the sates, but with the pictures.

I upgraded the operating system on my phone and after that the computer couldn't read the sd card anymore.

So no pics of the finished product, but it tasted good.

If there are enough days in this month, I will try make some more sate





  








08 added spice mixture.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016












  








10 ketjap added.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 26, 2016


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

More nice looking entries everyone!  I'm looking forward to what you all come up with in the last weekend.

Butzy, too bad about the camera, but we get the idea that a great dish came together.

Cody Reed, you can use multi posts if you want.  There are no hard and fast rules here.  And welcome to the forums.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Cody Reed said:


> Do i have to post everything in one post or can there be multiple post with all pictures in the last post?


I would recommend one post per recipe. Sorry Hank. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

Use the formatting to align your images and text. Look at how others have done it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has done it yet so here it is: Fillet of Beef Wellington - with a cheesy hassleback potato gratin and brussels sprouts with bacon and balsamic.

Here we go - the duxelles (crimini, shallot, garlic and black pepper), seared fillet of beef ready for a coat of English mustard.





  








IMG_20160326_141250_zpsifu6vtoc.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








Rolled in prosciutto and duxelles tightly wrapped in cling film





  








IMG_20160326_143858_zpscfbwzbjb.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








A cheesy Hasslelback potato gratin with cheddar/truffle and grated parmigiano, cream, thyme, salt and pepper.





  








IMG_20160326_192948_zpsekzcyur3.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








Fresh outs de oven





  








IMG_20160326_194400_zpsswg31or5.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








Lookin' good so far





  








IMG_20160326_195325_zpsxtzovwbw.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








I love it when a plan comes together . . .





  








IMG_20160326_195647_zpsc2zsektm.jpg




__
mike9


__
Mar 27, 2016








This was amazingly good - grass fed beef, really great potato recipe and my usual Brussels sprouts with bacon and balsamic. Totally satisfying with crazy good flavor. Tell you what - my wife will be happy when this challenge is over - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Those satays must have been really tasty @butzy

Oh @Mike9 that's just great.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I started off with silverside again and cut it with the grain.

Then I toasted some coriander and black pepper





  








02 toasting coriander.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 27, 2016











  








03 toasting black pepper.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 27, 2016








Put the meat into a bag with the spices, salt, sugar, vinegar and worcetershire sauce and marinted overnight





  








04 meat marinating in coriander-sugar-salt-black p




__
butzy


__
Mar 27, 2016








Then hung it all to dry





  








07 biltong set up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 27, 2016








And ended up with a beautiful batch of biltong





  








09 biltong ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 27, 2016


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow!  I want a taste of THAT!

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I would pair that with cold beer no problem.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Agree that looks great Butzy, now the leader for coolest picture/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








809x700px-LL-c9d718bd_09biltongready.jpeg




__
Hank


__
Mar 27, 2016








The Beef Wellington looks great Mike.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And quickly, while my internet is working.....

Marinated some porterhouse in olive oil and worcestershire sauce





  








01 marinating in worster sauce and olive oil.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








Lit a little braai and preheated my brand new cast iron grid





  








02 braai set up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016











  








03 braai on fire.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








Cooked the steaks





  








04 searing steak.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








Happy with the taste and the grill marks





  








06 coked steak.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nothing less than spectacular. I'm moving to Lower Zambezi.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Butzy-What is the light source at the bottom of the drying box and what are the panels shielding the light? Would you provide details on how to build the box? That looks like a fun project. I'm pretty sure I have most of the materials. 

     So many great entries/entrees. I may enter yet as I just found my camera.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Already some great burgers posted and this one is mostly run-of -the-mill, but it was delicious and I wanted to contribute more to the competition.





  








IMG_2729.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Mar 29, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

@Ordo Knowing Argentinians and beef, I went into this month's challenge thinking it was a done deal in your favor. However, you may have to step up your game a bit. Lots of great stuff, but i want to give HUGE props to @butzy and Mike9.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

ChefHoff said:


> @Ordo Knowing Argentinians and beef, I went into this month's challenge thinking it was a done deal in your favor. However, you may have to step up your game a bit. Lots of great stuff, but i want to give HUGE props to @butzy and Mike9.


Man, they are demolishing me!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@chefwriter

It's a very very simple set up.

The box is made from plywood, but could be cardboard as well.

The light source is just a 40 watt lightbulb.

In a colder climate, you might need a 60 or 100 watt (if you can still find them).

The cover over the light is just a piece of cardboard to stop the moisture dripping onto the bulb.

The front is mosquito mesh to keep the insects (and the cat and dogs) out

It was pretty humid, so I used a small fan to make sure there was enough air ventilation.

This site might give you some good info: www.biltongbox.com/biltong.html


chefwriter said:


> Butzy-What is the light source at the bottom of the drying box and what are the panels shielding the light? Would you provide details on how to build the box? That looks like a fun project. I'm pretty sure I have most of the materials.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

And a last entry for me, specially for @Ordo, as he disqualified me early on in this challenge for not having pictures /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Beef nachos:

Pre-frying onion, garlic, some chili and ground beef.





  








01 frying mince-onion-garlic.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








Some of the other ingredients





  








02 cheeses-tomatoes-basil.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016











  








03 nachos.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








And then it is just a matter of asembling the dish before it goes into the oven





  








04-assembling.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016












  








05 assembling.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016












  








06 assembling.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016












  








07 assembling.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








And then it is ready





  








08 ready.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016








And always difficult to plate properly. As you see, I did not succeed, but it still tasted good.

I would normally used cilantro instead of basil, but I didn't have any.





  








09 served.jpg




__
butzy


__
Mar 29, 2016


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Mar 29, 2016







My father in law gets a deal on ground beef from his American Legion as they have to buy a lot from Fresh Market to get the good pricing. I normally grind my own, but since he brought it all the way from Arkansas, I will enjoy it. Double Decker Tacos meat a bit over salted, but delicious anyway.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I like to use these challenges to make myself try new things. Like beef tongue pastrami.

*The Players*

Pretty straightforward, a beef tongue and spices.





  








tongue_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 30, 2016








In this case we have some bay leaves, cinnamon, salt and a mix of black peppercorns, mustard seeds, coriander seeds and allspice berries.

*The Procedure *

The seeds and cinnamon stick were toasted in a dry skillet until fragrant. Enough water to cover the tongue was boiled in a pot, the salt and lightly crushed spices added. The brine was chilled, the tongue went in.





  








tongue_05.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 30, 2016








A plate was placed over it to keep it submerged, the pot was covered and stashed in the garage fridge for about 10 days. I checked on it every once in a while, turning the tongue over.

Out of the brine and washed off, into a fresh pot of water along with another 1/4 cup or so of the spice mix. Brought to a boil and simmered for a bit over 3 hours. Drained and cooled, then the outer layer of taste buds was peeled off.

A 50/50 mix of black peppercorns and coriander seeds was toasted and lightly crushed, then I attempted to rub the mix onto the tongue. Not that successful, should have ground the spices more finely. The tongue went into the smoker, about 3 hours at 200 - 225F over a mix of apple and hickory.

The Product





  








tongue_02.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








tongue_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 30, 2016








Sorry, the batteries went dead, no shot of the tasty sandwich I scarfed down. And I wish I could share how this smelled fresh out of the smoker! I will do this again. The texture is definitely tongue, but the flavor was all pastrami. Next time will work on better crusting with the pepper and coriander mix. But for now, satisfied with attempt #1.

mjb.


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

DSC_0004.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 30, 2016












  








DSC_0004.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 30, 2016








I started with a 1lb Porterhouse Steak. I stripped off a little bit of fat and got to work!





  








DSC_0012.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 30, 2016








I used all of the ingredients to make a wet rub, the only thing that I used that cannot be seen is some garlic infused oil and some pepperoni. Somewhat of an odd seasoning choice, I know, but damn it tasted good.





  








DSC_0020.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 30, 2016








I used a blowtorch to crisp the pepperoni and I was left with this.





  








DSC_0031.jpg




__
masonrk


__
Mar 30, 2016








And boy was it good...


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

DEMOCRACY!!!  Well, not exactly I guess,  but if anyone wants to vote for a winner or otherwise express an opinion by private messaging me or giving a thumbs up to certain dishes I'd appreciate the help.  So much wonderful food and great effort!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Having hosted a few times I can certainly agree that picking the best dish can be troublesome. Without tasting, or even being able to get a whiff, there's not much to go on.

I will say that I was expecting a few approaches that were not well represented. Slow smoked brisket, a bowl of Texas Red. Yorkshire puddings along side the roast joint. Tartare - I was planning on doing a lobster tail with a bison tartare combo, pickled mustard seeds, asparagus tips and such on the side. Oh well. Short ribs, braised in the European style or Korean BBQ.  Saurbraten?  No beef cheeks? I was hoping to see heart used in some fashion.

Of course there is certainly no shortage of great offerings. I'll have to go through the pictures again and choose my top three contenders. I'll most likely get hungry doing so.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Democracy! I vote for Ordo. Such an adorable guy...


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

My pasture raised Angus ground beef and onion burger with melted jalapeño jack and cheddar with red pepper relish.





  








onion cheese burger.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Mar 31, 2016


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hank said:


> DEMOCRACY!!! Well, not exactly I guess, but if anyone wants to vote for a winner or otherwise express an opinion by private messaging me or giving a thumbs up to certain dishes I'd appreciate the help. So much wonderful food and great effort!


I am just so happy that I am not the one having to make that decission.

Too many great entries this month /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm all for democracy, my vote would involve something with tongue. Then again I'm a bit of a pushover for well prepared tongue. However, sweetbreads would have trumped tongue if someone ( including me)!would have been submitted.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sweetbreads would have been nice to see, but they are hard to come by around here.  I was going to make beef cheeks, but did not have the time last month.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I might be late, but here are some beef wellingtons I made during some product testing at work today.





  








Beef Wellington.JPG




__
nate


__
Apr 1, 2016












  








Beef Wellington2.jpg




__
nate


__
Apr 1, 2016


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Sweetbreads would have been nice to see, but they are hard to come by around here. I was going to make beef cheeks, but did not have the time last month.


Offal has been a challenge already.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/75524/may-2013-offal-challenge


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I meant a sweetbread dish for this challenge. I used to get these unbelievable fried sweetbread sandwiches in NYC at the San Gennaro festivals. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Hey Jake, cows have guts.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody said fried sweetbread burger?





  








The perfect burger23.JPG




__
ordo


__
Apr 1, 2016








Wow, that pick is old! That burger was sin.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

@Ordo - A little foie gras to round that out and oh my god - a coronary in every bite /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I obviously could have picked any of several people for this months winner.  There were many fantastic dishes submitted.  This months winner is Chefbuba for many varied dishes but particularly his pot roast and alder tri tip.  Congratulations!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Fair decision! Chefbuba and Butzy were both contenders in my heart. Thanks Hank for hosting this Challenge!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Good choice congrats @chefbuba !! Is this your first win?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations ChefBubba. Great work. That double cheese alone could have won for you, but the rest was spectacular also. Hank, great job hosting. I do not envy in the least having to pick a winner on this one.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Chefbuba, Great going my friend! The people on this site only get to see your pictures. I get to eat your food and put up with your war stories.......Great job buddy!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ChefBillyB said:


> Chefbuba, Great going my friend! The people on this site only get to see your pictures. I get to eat your food and put up with your war stories.......Great job buddy!


Lucky you! So you guys know each other in real life cool.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the win, there are plenty of people here that challenge themselves much more than I do and were contenders. I just happened to have a lot of beef dishes this month. I don't have a lot of time to contribute to this as I have my business to run, personal life and I also take care of my elderly parents, so my plate is pretty full.

I have an ingredient ready and will post in a few.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulatioms!

Well done. great entries


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

Congratulations Chefbuba! Great job to all of the other contenders too!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations Chefbuba - I'm glad you decided to pick up the mantle /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

